# logitech s-150 speakers



## sylvester6054 (Oct 23, 2009)

My friend just bought the wireless logitech system that has a wireless keyboard and mouse and the speakers have two wires. The only thing not working is the speakers. We have tried to plug the cord into a different USB drive, turning the computer off and on, reinstalling the program, downloading the updates that were available for it. The problem is when the light is on, showing power to the speakers, the computer doesn't even recognize the device at all. When the light for the power is off, the device shows up on the computer, but still no sound comes out. What else can i have her try?


----------



## shannon08 (Jul 30, 2008)

I feel there may be problem settings in sounds...why don;t you check it out once?


----------



## sylvester6054 (Oct 23, 2009)

i have went through all the sound options including the hardware tabs at the top. Through control panel, and all the way to the end.


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Do you have a small transmitter device with this kit, like I have with my logitech keyboard and mouse,on this there is a reset button to press .....


----------

